# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Primolut Nor

## aeiouy1

Witam, 
lekarz przepisał mi lek - Primolut Nor z powodu cysty jaką mam na jajniku. Mam go przyjmować 2 razy dziennie od 6dnia cyklu. Chciałam zapytać o jakieś informacje dotyczące tego leku. Czy jest skuteczny w tego typu schorzeniach? Czy ma działanie antykoncepcyjne czy wręcz przeciwnie? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Primolut Nor to lek hormonalny, zawierający syntetyczny progesteron, stosuje się go w zaburzeniach miesiączkowania, także w czynnościowych torbielach (cystach). Lek zwykle jest skuteczny. Nie ma działania antykoncepcyjnego - musisz pamiętać o innym zabezpieczeniu, to ważne, gdyż przyjmowanie primolutu w ciąży może być niebezpieczne. W czasie leczenia wiele kobiet zauważa zwiększenie apetytu. Rzadko mogą wystąpić  bóle głowy  lub obrzęki, lek może podnieść poziom enzymów wątrobowych, nie powinno go się stosować u pacjentek chorych na wątrobę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aeiouy1

dziękuję, za tak szybką i merytoryczną odpowiedź  :Wink:

----------


## ola1233

> Witam
> Primolut Nor to lek hormonalny, zawierający syntetyczny progesteron, stosuje się go w zaburzeniach miesiączkowania, także w czynnościowych torbielach (cystach). Lek zwykle jest skuteczny. Nie ma działania antykoncepcyjnego - musisz pamiętać o innym zabezpieczeniu, to ważne, gdyż przyjmowanie primolutu w ciąży może być niebezpieczne. W czasie leczenia wiele kobiet zauważa zwiększenie apetytu. Rzadko mogą wystąpić  bóle głowy  lub obrzęki, lek może podnieść poziom enzymów wątrobowych, nie powinno go się stosować u pacjentek chorych na wątrobę. Pozdrawiam.


mam 2 pytania:1.czy mogę przyjmowaĆ przepisany przez doktora primolut nor podczas gdy palę papierosy?2.czy mogę zażywaĆ ten lek w sytuacji,kiedy mam torbiele piersi(torbiele są malutkie)?Proszę o jak najszybszą odpowiedź-z góry dziękuję :Smile: Dodam,że mam założony system MIRENA od 2 lat a teraz byłam na kontrolnym badaniu usg i wyszło,że mam torbiel na jajniku dlatego lekarz przepisał mi primolut nor.Powiedział,że po tym torbiel powinna zniknąc bądz zmniejszyc się...Ja zapomniałam powiedziec,że mam torbiel również na piersi bo z tym byłam akurat u innego lekarza więc pytam tu internautów czy w takiej sytuacji mogę spokojnie brac primolut nor?

----------


## ola1233

bardzo proszę niech ktoś mi odpowie na moje wyżej zadane pytania...czekam z niecierpliwością.To dla mnie bardzo ważne...Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## ola1233

witam.Raz jeszcze proszę o odpowiedź na bardzo nurtujące mnie pytania...

----------


## Krzysztof

Papierosy nie są przeciwwskazane w trakcie kuracji przepisanym Pani lekiem. Odnośnie torbieli na piersi - myślę, że nie jest to przeciwwskazane i spokojnie może Pani przyjmować Primolut, wręcz przeciwnie - może on wywołać nawet korzystne działanie, gdyż takie torbiele mogą tworzyć się w wyniku zaburzeń hormonalnych i progesteron jakim jest primolut może nawet pomóc. Dla pewności przy następnej wizycie proszę skonsultować się z lekarzem prowadzącym. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ola1233

bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź :Smile: odetchnęłam z ulgą  :Smile: pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
mam ważne pytanie i bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. 
Lekarz Przepisał mi ten lek ale staram się z mężem o dziecko i zastanawiam się czy lek ten nie będzie mi przeszkadzał w zajściu w ciąże. Niestety na ulotce nie ma żadnych informacji na ten temat. Jeszcze raz bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. 

   Z góry dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze raz bardzo proszę o odpowiedź...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W czasie kuracji tym lekiem, należy stosować antykoncepcję. Istnieje ryzyko uszkodzenia płodu

----------


## poziomkauk

Hej, po braniu clo pojawily mi sie 2 torbiele na jajnikach, gin przepisal mi Primolut-Nor na 2 cykle...mam dwa pytania:
co moze oznaczac bol jajnikow, podbrzusza? Czuje sie jak na okres,  a dzisiaj jest dopiero 19dc...martwi mnie to, bo nie wiem czy ten bol to dlatego, ze sie wchlaniaja czy dlatego, ze dzieje sie cos zlego. Nie jest to silny bol (taki, ze nie moge chodzic) tylko taki ciagly
a drugie pytanie, to czy moge pic alkohol podczas brania tego leku? Oczywiscie nie mowie o upojeniu alkoholowym ale mam za pare dni urodziny i chcialabym sie napic wina albo szampana. Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## poziomkauk

Czy ktos moglby mi odpowiedziec? Bardzo prosze

----------


## Miroslawa

Witam grupowiczów,

Mam pytanie o lek Primolut-Nor 5mg
czy można brać ten lek podczas prób zajścia w ciąże?
Różne są opinie na ten temat w Internecie,
Dodam, lekarz przepisując go wiedział ze będą podejmowana próby zajścia
w ciąże, chciałbym sie upewnić ze nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć Dziewczyny, mam torbiel z płynem wielkości 6cm. Lekarz kazał mi przez 20dni brać Primolut-Nor i Distreptazę. Powiedział też, że Primolut jest na obkurczenie torbieli i że powinna po tym leku pęknąć a płyn się wtedy wchłonie. Ale ja jestem zaniepokojona ponieważ słyszałam, że pęknięcie takiej wielkości torbieli jest niebezpieczne. Więc już całkowicie zgłupiałam. Powiedzcie co ok tym myślicie. Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam przez 5 lat brałam tabletki Regevidon ze wzglegu na zle wyniki cytologi przestalam brac. Miesiaczke miałam normalnie ale wrzesniu nie miałam okresu lekarz mi zapisał primolut notale nadalnie mam okresu bardzo chce zajsc w ciaze  proszęo odpowiedz

----------

